# Surrey pets



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys ,
Is it true sps closed down today ????


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, from what I've heard they have gone into liquidation.


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Their website says its down for maintenance 

They made that thread about shutting online and a lot of people said it seemed it was all for sales mmm weird 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Their website page says (copied and pasted):

The store is closed

We are temporarily closed for maintenance. Sorry for the inconvenience. Please check back soon.

So presumably they are going to re-open?


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

No it's deffo closed down .....wot is going on his prices were tops


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

That is probably the reason for them going into liquidation. People want so much for so little and don't realise that this is peoples livelihoods. 

Good job.


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry mate what do you mean by good job it's not good for any reptile shop to go under not to mention the staff finding other employment in a very specialised industry


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

It just says its under maintenance not that's it's actually closed down


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

It was sarcasm on the highest level, I totally agree with you. The people who worked there and provided such a massive range of products for us , it is a massive shame these places go under. For the workers and animal keepers alike.


----------



## stepd (Jan 14, 2012)

*Surrey pet supplies closed as from today*

Went there today at 1.45 to collect an order I placed last week. Only to find lots of confused customers the front door half shut with staff standing on it not letting people in...... People were storming instore arguing and threatening court proceedings....what is going on? Staff said they had been told as from today the store was closing and they have no job. All very strange..I hope people get what they ordered etc... Used to be surrey equestrian then what happened to that? Then surrey pet supplies with tons of reptile stuff ....now this? Surely it wasn't a lack of customers that has caused this and they were really cheap so loads of people shopped there.


----------



## Petersmith (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably a lack of profit from selling too cheap and offering unsustainable offers that meant that they couldn't pay their bills? Everyone wants cheap prices but not at the cost of the people who worked there


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes mate I totally agree even if the prices were the same as all the other suppliers I would have still continued to shop there as it was local to me.

Maybe they grew to big to soon and I could never understand why all the show animals , fresh water and marine tanks all of which were an additional cost with no return. Coupled with the very low prices you could be rite . I do feel for the for the staff who were very passionate about what they did and I wish them all the best for the future.

Maybe sps should consider downsizing getting rid of unnecessary over heads and try to recover what they had but on a smaller scale. I for one feel robbed in a sense maybe they tried to be too ambitious to soon.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

Says on there Facebook that they are trying to sell off all there reptiles so I guess this is true  I still have an outstanding order as well


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

oh that's not good...... a friend of mine was there on Saturday and there was nothing on the shelves at all.

I hope for your sake they still have your order but he was also told they would stop trading at the end of the day. ( Saturday )


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

If in liquidation, you will be the last person on the creditors list, so you will be very lucky to receive anything you ordered, unless already posted out.

Best bet, is to contact your credit card companies & see what they can do.

Went about a month ago, low stock then too. Shame, but it's a hard climate at the moment for all retailers.


----------



## sharkjaw (Dec 22, 2011)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

What are they doing with all the animals?
And where else can i get supplies?


----------



## tristanjones (Mar 8, 2012)

sharkjaw said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> What are they doing with all the animals?
> And where else can i get supplies?


I looked on their facebook, it said they were selling them all. 
Id go to reptile kingdom to be honest, its just down the road in surbiton. They know their stuff too and they have a banging shop!


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

I made the order for my stuff 2 months ago and still don't have it lol I messaged them several times but they said they couldn't get the items from there suppliers so would ship when they we're in stock, I guess I won't be seeing any of those items then


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

I hear Swell reptile are ok and reasonably priced


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

manni said:


> I hear Swell reptile are ok and reasonably priced


Swell are, well, swell. Order before 2pm and its with me next day, always well packaged and their prices are usually cheaper than most places


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Swell are, well, swell. Order before 2pm and its with me next day, always well packaged and their prices are usually cheaper than most places


 yep swell are good there send thing out fast :no1:


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*swell*

Thanks for the kind words chaps. As you say if we can help with anything give us a bell!


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

I was going to make an order with them glad I never, made two with swell instead can't fault them especially after a broke uv bulb and getting a replacement straight away  

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks! :no1:


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

You should look at getting a wider variety of stock in, that's why I always went with SPS because they had way more stuff than you. I ordered 2 terrariums off you and was great service so guess I'll be shopping there from now on


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

theres plenty of choice out there... essex reptile, scales and fangs, livefoods uk, blue lizard, and loads more the world didnt evolve around surrey


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> theres plenty of choice out there... essex reptile, scales and fangs, livefoods uk, blue lizard, and loads more the world didnt evolve around surrey


Well said Neil.

Rob


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> theres plenty of choice out there... essex reptile, scales and fangs, livefoods uk, blue lizard, and loads more the world didnt evolve around surrey


Well said Neil! : victory:


----------



## Living Rain (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a shame SPS have gone even though they where a competitor to me I wouldn't like this to happen to anyone !
Let's not forget that due to the cheap prices SPS did online and in store put a lot of businesses out of business and it's the staff of SPS and the businesses gone i feel sorry for. 
At the end of the day a lot of this is driven by consumers wanting the cheapest price, but cheap doesn't necessarily mean best !
My online store offers over 3800 reptile and exotic products that are on the market and the list gets updated ever week as new products come on the market. We offer a next day delivery service if required on everything in store on orders placed before 1pm.
I'm not going to make out I'm the cheapest, but I do pride myself in good customer service and fast resolution of any problem, and we are one of the few that still send out all makes of vivariums and terrariums tat contain or are made of glass.
If you find your order cheaper, no harm in asking if we can beat it :2thumb:, you don't know unless you ask.
Steve
Rainforest Reptile Supplies - Your number 1 store for all of your exotic pet needs


----------



## EssexReptile Ross (Feb 13, 2013)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> theres plenty of choice out there... essex reptile, scales and fangs, livefoods uk, blue lizard, and loads more the world didnt evolve around surrey


And of course LFBP : victory:

There are plenty of Online retailers out there, and most of us strive to give the best possible service and ensure our prices are competitive. Us keepers are spoilt for choice really :no1:


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

hey im not saying the world revolved around surrey pets I for one have shopped at quite a few online shops including some of the ones mentioned above for my reptiles and marine aquariums.

All is good until some thing goes wrong and you need a replacement urgently, It was just easier to take things back and get it sorted at the same time.

Lets be honest I have nothing against any other retailer and as long as they are friendly and don't mind giving advice/help when its needed I will use them but nobody wants to see a local reptile business go down the pan.

Like I said maybe he was being to ambitious and pi**ed people off a bit.


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

EssexReptile Ross said:


> And of course LFBP : victory:
> 
> There are plenty of Online retailers out there, and most of us strive to give the best possible service and ensure our prices are competitive. Us keepers are spoilt for choice really :no1:


Perhaps, those in the hobby should realise that their source of supply for Terrarium products and essential regular and reliable supplies of food and technology for our captive animals needs a viable and sustainable trade.Wholesale and retail business's whether trading via the Internet or the high street need to maintain a reasonable profit margin to stay in business.
Long lived reptiles and Amphibians require the source of these products and hobbyists need the peace of mind to know that their supplier is in it for the long term!
Aside the value of the products supplied, is the sound advice and guidance from these trading entities too.
I called into Surrey Pet Supplies last Thursday and spoke to the owner. At that time, he gave no sense of impending doom and indeed when I asked him if any of his staff or colleagues were going to attend the FBH conference on Saturday and the IHS show in Doncaster the following day he simply said no. However, he seemed confident that his business would be seen at the Kempton Park show in August.
How strange, that when I called at the site today I simply met a rep from a creditor supply company and the following notice pinned to the locked shuttered door:








??


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Geomyda said:


> Perhaps, those in the hobby should realise that their source of supply for Terrarium products and essential regular and reliable supplies of food and technology for our captive animals needs a viable and sustainable trade.Wholesale and retail business's whether trading via the Internet or the high street need to maintain a reasonable profit margin to stay in business.
> Long lived reptiles and Amphibians require the source of these products and hobbyists need the peace of mind to know that their supplier is in it for the long term!
> Aside the value of the products supplied, is the sound advice and guidance from these trading entities too.
> I called into Surrey Pet Supplies last Thursday and spoke to the owner. At that time, he gave no sense of impending doom and indeed when I asked him if any of his staff or colleagues were going to attend the FBH conference on Saturday and the IHS show in Doncaster the following day he simply said no. However, he seemed confident that his business would be seen at the Kempton Park show in August.
> ...


 I totally agree with Paul and couldn't have put it better myself, those that attended the FBH conference and the IHS show understand that the sustainability of the hobby is paramount, this reflects across the board, whether it be the livefood, drygoods/accessories or the reptile of your choice itself. I personally do not want to see any business fail in these hard times and it's the staff I feel sorry for, they all have families and bills to pay, hopefully others will learn and i'm sure the consumer would rather pay more for the security of the hobby and the production of more innovative products than see more jobs lost due to a price driven industry?


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Well said !!!:2thumb: Why would a company under cut everybody else at the risk of closing down ? Greed , Ambition or generally want to upset the apple cart and show people it can be done. Tortoise and the hare me thinks!!!


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

All of these comments seem to be nothing more then speculation. Nobody really yet, and may never, know what happened with Surrey Pet Supplies. It may well have bedn financial but it could well be other reasons - personal, health etc. Until we know we are all just guessing which may prove to be unfair on the owners in the future.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*new products*



Galactic Mushroom said:


> You should look at getting a wider variety of stock in, that's why I always went with SPS because they had way more stuff than you. I ordered 2 terrariums off you and was great service so guess I'll be shopping there from now on


We have a new reptile advisor called Ben actually who started about a week ago and one of his main projects is sourcing new products. If you have any suggestions, drop him a line at [email protected]


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd love you eternally if you could get hold of sphagnum peat moss :mf_dribble:


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

My mate was there Saturday and mark (i think that's the owners name said) they could not continue with the business even thou their prices were very low and they had a lot of custom they were still not making money and at one point they were stood outside pets at home trying to drum up more custom.


----------



## RUBS R US (Dec 28, 2012)

Swell Reptiles said:


> We have a new reptile advisor called Ben actually who started about a week ago and one of his main projects is sourcing new products. If you have any suggestions, drop him a line at [email protected]


i have always emailed ben once and got no reply any reason why


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Please remember this is a dicussion about Surrey Pet Supplies and not somewhere for other companies to advertise their wares.All adverts need to go in the classifieds section.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*sorry*



colinm said:


> Please remember this is a dicussion about Surrey Pet Supplies and not somewhere for other companies to advertise their wares.All adverts need to go in the classifieds section.


Sorry Colin, slap on the wrist accepted. I wouldn't have ventured into this thread had others not mentioned us. Just wanted to respond to those who mentioned us. But I'll get back in my habba hut now!


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

RUBS R US said:


> i have always emailed ben once and got no reply any reason why


will send you a PM


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> theres plenty of choice out there... essex reptile, scales and fangs, livefoods uk, blue lizard, and loads more the world didnt evolve around surrey


Thanks for the shout out!

I feel sorry for the staff, but i think everybody saw this coming the business model couldn't have been a very stable one and they seemed to have more enemies in the trade than friends, just feel sorry for all the staff without jobs!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Word of advice to anyone owed orders or refunds, do not hang about waiting for something to happen contact paypal or your card provider immediately and tell them the situation if you hope to get your money back.

http://www.wheresmyrefund.co.uk/getting-refund-from-company-thats-liquidation.html


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

CPT BJ said:


> Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> I feel sorry for the staff, but i think everybody saw this coming the business model couldn't have been a very stable one and *they seemed to have more enemies in the trade than friends,* just feel sorry for all the staff without jobs!


 
Under-statement of the year! There have been celebrations across the trade!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Perhaps the wholesalers and manufacturers that allowed this to carry on for so long would consider stepping in and helping out all these customers left with no money and no goods.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Berber King said:


> Under-statement of the year! There have been celebrations across the trade!


 Hahaha but as a shop it would come across bias if I posted that


----------



## GraphicMan (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so sad to see this shop go! I loved going there. Everyone was so friendly and the reptiles were amazing! Going to miss going there so much!


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Perhaps the wholesalers and manufacturers that allowed this to carry on for so long would consider stepping in and helping out all these customers left with no money and no goods


Don't think that is going to happen after all most of the suppliers turned up on Friday night with vans and took all their stock back off their shelves and drove away. Most of sps stock was not paid for and they would pay suppliers as the stock was sold don't quote me on this it's just what I've been told. So their margin if any would have been tiny. If this is the case it was doomed from the start.


Is this how it works with stock? I always thought shops bought stock in trade price then sold it on to us at retail !!!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

SPS bought stock in at wholesale,and sold it at trade to the retail market<screwing the rest of the trade over in the process.Many good shops closed because of them.


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

So they were never going to survive the long term and maybe they just wanted to make a quick buck and :censor: people off ......don't see the point myself.


----------



## Petersmith (Jan 28, 2013)

Pure speculation but perhaps here is an idea that has been tried and tested many, many times by many people. 
You build a very busy web site sell very cheaply.
Run it for quite a while and make little or no profit.
You put others out of business as they cannot sell at similar prices and be able to pay their suppliers, electricity, wages and all the numerous other costs that go hand in hand with running a proper long term business.
Run up a lot of credit with all your suppliers.
If these goods are then sold, even at low prices and then never paid for, whoever sold them keeps all that money
Take a lot of payments for orders and don't despatch them.
Keep all that money.
Not suggesting for one minute this is what has happened but perhaps its food for thought?


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

It was pretty obvious they were screwed, (you can't sell stuff stupidly cheap for long without annoying your suppliers) even more so when they pulled that stunt with saying they were no longer going to sell online to make people panic and put in orders, then suddenly, after all that planning and decision making, change their minds after some random strangers on the internet tell them not to do it ...

They screwed up, big time, unfortunately killing off other shops while doing it and have now left a lot of people having to claim through their banks and Paypal because SPS can't refund them.

Idiots, pure and simple. If you want to be the cheapest around have the sense to not be so cheap that you screw yourself and others over in the process. -_- I'm not surprised and I'm not sad to see them go, and no, I don't own a shop.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I believe they already did that in the equestrian market (allegedly).....


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dragon-shadow said:


> It was pretty obvious they were screwed, (you can't sell stuff stupidly cheap for long without annoying your suppliers) even more so when they pulled that stunt with saying they were no longer going to sell online to make people panic and put in orders, then suddenly, after all that planning and decision making, change their minds after some random strangers on the internet tell them not to do it ...
> 
> They screwed up, big time, unfortunately killing off other shops while doing it and have now left a lot of people having to claim through their banks and Paypal because SPS can't refund them.
> 
> Idiots, pure and simple. If you want to be the cheapest around have the sense to not be so cheap that you screw yourself and others over in the process. -_- I'm not surprised and I'm not sad to see them go, and no, I don't own a shop.


I was going to order from them but like you said with the whole closing the online then a couple of days later opening it back up again just screamed out fishy to me which is why I never bothered ordering from them and on the thread on here loads of people said publicity stunt to which they said no but look whats happened now

I have now used swell and blue lizard which they have both been awesome and I got everything that I paid for


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

skilzo said:


> I was going to order from them but like you said with the whole closing the online then a couple of days later opening it back up again just screamed out fishy to me which is why I never bothered ordering from them and on the thread on here loads of people said publicity stunt to which they said no but look whats happened now
> 
> I have now used swell and blue lizard which they have both been awesome and I got everything that I paid for


It was very dodgy,

SPS - "Oh by the way, after a lot of planning and after looking closely at our business and the future of our shop, we have decided that selling just to local people is more cost effective than selling to the whole UK so we are going to shut down the online selling side of the business."

A few random people - "No please don't do that"

SPS a few days later - "Oh ok, you guys know more about our business than we do so we will keep selling online."

Yeah seems legit -_-

I have bought from Swell before and everything arrived fine, not used Blue Lizard but now I just got to my local shop as they either have what I want there and then or they can order it in quicker than buying online at either the same or cheaper than quite a few online shops. Even the stuff that is more expensive isn't much more and I have no issue paying for it as running an actual shop costs money (I know some of you might be surprised by this but it's true). 

It's nice to be able to go to an actual shop, see all their animals, see what's new, have a good natter, get any advice, sort out any equipment issues, have a cup of tea, meet new people, deal with actual human beings not just someone hiding behind a computer ...


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

Dragon-shadow said:


> It was very dodgy,
> 
> SPS - "Oh by the way, after a lot of planning and after looking closely at our business and the future of our shop, we have decided that selling just to local people is more cost effective than selling to the whole UK so we are going to shut down the online selling side of the business."
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean it was just all a bit weird 

Like you I also like to go to a shop to have a nosy but they don't usually have what I want, I am very picking I like to have what I think is best :lol2: tho my nearest shop that I trust is over an hour away which I don't mind driving but costs more in fuel then ordering online where I can get exactly what I want


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

skilzo said:


> I know exactly what you mean it was just all a bit weird
> 
> Like you I also like to go to a shop to have a nosy but they don't usually have what I want, I am very picking I like to have what I think is best :lol2: tho my nearest shop that I trust is over an hour away which I don't mind driving but costs more in fuel then ordering online where I can get exactly what I want



Ah, yes that's where it's a bit easier for me as they are about a 15 min walk from home or, depending on traffic, about 20 mins by car from work. I'm picky too but they just order me in anything they don't have that I'm after


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have decided to close this thread. While I understand that people are upset and angry, I think the thread has served it purpose. 

Liz


----------

